# Price drop: Oenophilia Alexander wire wine rack on Amazon



## lilvixen (Jul 4, 2016)

I've had this in my Amazon wish list for a while and picked up a damaged box one last month. The price for new has dropped from $60 to $49 in the last month. I haven't filled the one I have yet (no batches bottled yet), but I ordered another damaged box one and a new one. It's a solid feeling rack, if anyone's looking for a study, simple, smaller rack.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N40KOO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## geek (Jul 4, 2016)

Can you post a picture of the one you already have.
I'd like to see a couple real pics of the product to see how it really looks.

Thanks.


----------



## lilvixen (Jul 4, 2016)

I haven't installed it in my master closet yet where it'll eventually go, so I brought it out and took a pic against the wall. The box fan is a standard fan, for size reference. The bottles shown are both bordeaux and burgundy 750ml.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 4, 2016)

Have you seen the Sevile Wine Rack. Lots of folks have purchased them and love them as well. They say it holds 168 but you can safely and easily get 210 bottles in each rack. It s little more bang for the buck if you need the bottle storage space.


----------



## lilvixen (Jul 4, 2016)

@ibglowin, I looked at that, but for a few reasons, I opted against it.
- I live in an earthquake zone, so I wanted something lower that anchored into the wall and would hold the bottles in place, should we get a decent tremor.
- I'm commandeering master closet space under the hanging clothes, so dimensions were important, and I can fit three of these side-by-side on the back wall without affecting our current closet usage.
- Due to grad school, I think I'll only have time for 3-6 kits per year, so I don't need a ton of bottle storage.
- I like the look of this better


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Have you seen the Sevile Wine Rack. Lots of folks have purchased them and love them as well. They say it holds 168 but you can safely and easily get 210 bottles in each rack. It s little more bang for the buck if you need the bottle storage space.


A great wine rack I have 3


----------



## geek (Jul 4, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Have you seen the Sevile Wine Rack. Lots of folks have purchased them and love them as well. They say it holds 168 but you can safely and easily get 210 bottles in each rack. It s little more bang for the buck if you need the bottle storage space.




Mike, can you actually split that into two smaller racks?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes you can. Plus they have 3 wire cradle supports per shelf and come with brackets to mount the unit against the wall as well if desired.



geek said:


> Mike, can you actually split that into two smaller racks?


----------



## lilvixen (Aug 10, 2016)

Dry fit of the wine racks before painting and replacing the flooring in the master closet. Whew, that's a tight fit! The closet isn't quite the 6' width I thought it was, which I scientifically measured with my outstretched arms, but it works!


----------



## bkisel (Aug 10, 2016)

I think that is an awesome fit. Looks like you'll need not be concerned with racking left to right.

BTW, wish the price were $49.01... "Price:	$48.97 & FREE Shipping on orders over $49. Details"


----------



## lilvixen (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks, Bill!

I have Amazon Prime, so I didn't notice the price cutoff. I suppose that means you'll have to get at least two of them to get the free shipping


----------

